# What's you're "Bad luck game animal?"



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Seems to me that birds are repelled by me being in the woods. Doves, Turkeys, Geese, Ducks, hell, I couldn't even shoot a crow and I had a crow call and was hunting a crow infested area....

Hopefully my luck changes during duck/ goose season though this year.


----------



## Doeslayer13 (Apr 27, 2010)

ducks! i got one this whole season:angry:


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

bunnies i sure do toast alot of carbon tryin to dust some jax


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

turkeys i can call em in but can never get a shot


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Turkeys pigs squirrel and rabbits.


Turkey been huntin em 4 years results 1 Jake
Pigs shot at 4 last year missed em all shot at 2 this year missed one and hit the other square in the shoulder.
Squirrels kill my share but sho use lots of arrows!
Rabbits shot at 4 this year and have only killed 1


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

black squirrels. it seems they dont die. every time i shoot them they get away. i even shot one with my .22 right in the head and ran away. and yes i did hit him in the head because he flopped over and stayed there for about 20 seconds and then he started running away


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

turkeys for me i have hunted them for 4 years and yet to kill one. Have had many chances but either i miss or my shot gun doesnt have enough power to drop them dead. and there are a ton around where i hunt so i cant use lack of turkeys as an excuse


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Deer... Turkeys ain't bad after ya stick a couple


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Turkeys arent hard for me first two i birds i shot last year were killed within 20mins but i was shooting a gun i drew on a hen today but she clucked and it was over... My bad luck animal would be pigs i think i would rather shoot a pig than a deer (Crazy i know) But i hunt hard after them pigs seen while hunting = 0!!!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Anything I try shoot at with my bow....I can shoot targets great but when it comes to a turkey or a deer nothing goes right for me


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Man turkeys give me trouble even with a shotgun. The last one I shot was last year. Also my biggest. But like I said with a bow I'm 0 for 5.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Turkey for me i can call them but i always spook them when they get in close.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah but my dad is a great caller this afternoon we had a conversation with a hen dad told me everything she was saying but more simplified....


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

squirrels ive hit lik 10 with boradheads and they chew through my carbon arrows it pisses me off and ive recovered 4


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Mule deer bucks... finding it impossible!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Deer for me. Turkeys ain't a problem for me. Neither are small game.


----------



## bpitt (May 22, 2011)

Hogs with rifle....long story short i am 1 for 1 with hogs though but the problem was i shot at the momma hog but i hit the baby piglet in the head and it was at like 180yds...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Squirrels...I never see any when I'm squirrel hunting but I see a ton of them when I'm deer hunting. When I shoot at them when I'm deer hunting, I just miss and loose an arrow. So I just don't squirrel hunt any more:smile:.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

turkeys for me, I only had 1 good year, that was 3 years ago when I killed my first turkey, and a month later i killed my second turkey, both had 11"+ beard on them with 1 1/4" spurs on them, then the next 2 years we didnt have any close encounters, no chances to even shoot at one.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

groundhogs when ever i go for them thier are none


----------



## commander 318 (Feb 13, 2011)

doves........ i cant hit them. got like 2 in the first 5 min then 1 the rest of the mornin. then the next 2 hunts i didnt get ANY. ukey:


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

squirrels for sure. i used to shoot at them while waiting for the deer. never got a single one. i would only hunt them at my spot i had a double bull at and would wait for them to walk in front of a certain tree and fling one. tried every small game broadhead, field point, practice rages with the tip changed to a sharp one, even some small fixed blade(cant remember the name). hit alot and they would get away. i was shooting a mathews DXT 28in 60lbs at the time.


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

pheasants for me! seems like everytime I knock one down, I can never find them. guessing I need a good bird dog to do the work for me! Turkeys would rank 2nd. on my list. Bowhunters challenge for sure!


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Unfortunetly, elk have my number. I'm 0-2 so far when getting a shot. Turkeys are second. I'm 2-5 with a bow when getting a shot.


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

deer with rifle im 7 for 15 shots. bow im 2 for 2 that why i switched!


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

mine is fox. i've shot at 4 all misses


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

turkey. they never come when you call. or at least me.


----------

